# riding into NYC - where to park in Fort Lee



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

Looking to take my first ride into NYC - any suggestions on where i can park - near the strictlybicycles shop on Hudson street would be ideal

thanks for the input


----------



## Dumbod (Dec 31, 2004)

Parking: Palisades Park sits underneath the George Washington Bridge. Google it. You'll have a nice little warm up ride to the bridge (up hill) and then you can cross at the bridge. That will put you at 178th St in Manhattan. Getting to the Hudson River Bike Path is a little tricky but you can see it on Google Maps (take 181st St to Riverside Drive and look for the overpass. You want to go south by the river.)

It's then a question of where you want to go. Is there something special about Hudson Street? Cadence has closed. There is a bike shop on Varick, just north of Canal (can't remember the name) and a Toga on West Broadway but those are the only two and I can think of. There's nothing wrong with either shop but neither is worth going out of your way for.


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

thanks for the info - it would be my first trip into the city - ride downtown a bit and back

rob


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

Depends when you want to go. There used to be long term metered parking on Bridge Plaza South. But I think the meters start after rush hour. I don't think metered parking is in effect on Sundays. You should check the signs as there are new traffic patterns in effect. On street parking in Fort Lee is restricted to resident permits in most areas. I usually park North and West of the intersection of Palisades Avenue and Route 9W at exit 1 of the Palisades Interstate Parkway. There is plenty of on street parking in a quiet residential area. I then take Hudson Terrace to the bridge walkways.

Edit: Went by this morning. Parking is no longer allowed on Bridge Plaza South.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*40.850619, -73.962201*

Here's the corrdinate to ft. lee historic park, you can park for free


40.850619, -73.962201


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Best bet is to park on the side streets off Hudson Terrace north of the GWB. In fact you can park on Myrtle Ave (Strictly Bicycles is on the corner of Myrtle Ave and Hudson Terrace) or the next block up which is Washington Ave. There's no resident parking only signs on those streets, or you can actually park right on Hudson Terrace across the street from Strictly Bicycles. Just don't park on Saturdays on Hudson Terrace just north of the bridge because there are parking meters in effect. But if you venture a 1/4 mile north, there are no more meters.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

jkmacman said:


> Here's the corrdinate to ft. lee historic park, you can park for free
> 
> 
> 40.850619, -73.962201


+1

Its right next to the GW and free off street parking. You don't need to go River Rd with this one, theres a bike path the block to the bridge.


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

*ft lee park*

below is a link of pics i took at ft lee park last week

http://dbjjk.com/1/2009/06/06-07-09web/06-07-09.htm

last thursay i went into the city via bus, i noticed the south walkway was closed, the north parh has a few hundred steps

i been over the bridge a few times on the south path, but now i just like to bike the hudson drive

good luck


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

thanks for the input - i was at Strictly on Sat and the parking was very limited on Hudson. It looks like the Fort Lee Historical park looks the easiest


----------

